# Decoy Setup



## JohnTheDeer (Mar 30, 2015)

Just curious as to what you guys use for decoys as in species, number of decoys and the way they are arranged. I've read some sites that say all you need is mallard decoys but some suggest a variety of species. I see a lot of different decoy species so which ones would be the best?


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

It really depends on many factors

Hard to give a blanket answer to your question. But you should try decoys for the species you are hunting first off.

Numbers of decoys depends on a lot of factors, hunting pressure, lay of the land... Ect... Sometimes fewer works better. Sometimes not

I'm sure others will chime in here soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Really depends where you are hunting. Like previous post I would put out decoys for what's in your area. I like you said only use mallards but I only see mallards and woodies so no need for anything else for me. Your situation can be different and should be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have put out 1 and 60 and shot limits over both. Most of the time I find ducks will find geese to be safe. I will put out a dozen goose floaters and 3 mallards or wood ducks and do very well. If the ducks can pick you out it does not matter what decoys you have out.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

fishingful said:


> I have put out 1 and 60 and shot limits over both. Most of the time I find ducks will find geese to be safe. I will put out a dozen goose floaters and 3 mallards or wood ducks and do very well. If the ducks can pick you out it does not matter what decoys you have out.


This...

I put out 3 teal and 3 goose decoys Friday morning and was covered by wood ducks and mallards. I've also opened a small hole in the ice and loaded it with 150+ decoys and had an amazing hunt.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

kparrott154 said:


> This...
> 
> I put out 3 teal and 3 goose decoys Friday morning and was covered by wood ducks and mallards. I've also opened a small hole in the ice and loaded it with 150+ decoys and had an amazing hunt.


Let the ducks tell you what they want. If you pay attention and spend some time in the field. You can read what they want and make changes.


----------



## jschace (May 12, 2015)

I always prefer a smaller set of decoys to reduce the amount of weight I am carrying. I only carry mallards and goose floaters. I run about a dozen and half mallards, 1 mojo mallard, and a few goose floaters. Gets me enough birds to make a meal out of.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Definitely depends on where and what you are hunting. Guys that are really serious about waterfowl hunting have lots of decoys in both number and species.

Focus on hunting where they want to be and having a good hide. Make your presentation real in terms of decoy numbers, species and calling.

Present your decoys in a realistic fashion that will put landing birds where you want them. That is leave them landing areas taking into consideration wind direction, sun/shadows, blind placement etc etc.

Just the tip of the ice berg.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I like to use a little mix. I like black duck decoys, 8 or so. Maybe 6 mallards and a few teal or woodies early. Later or when I see gadwall a half dozen of them. Also a couple pintails. 

When coming back to my spread in the boat after getting a duck that sailed or a cripple the decoys that by far stand out the most on the water are black ducks.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

36 or more mallard decoys, and usually 12 decoys. spread em based on wind. Might bring 4-6 goose floaters and a heron as well. That usually does my hunts well.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

derekdiruz said:


> 36 or more mallard decoys, and usually 12 decoys. spread em based on wind. Might bring 4-6 goose floaters and a heron as well. That usually does my hunts well.


not 12 decoys.....12 coots.


----------

